# Temperature Display



## Topper1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Is there a chip that controls the Temperature Display? If so can F Degrees be changed to C Degrees and visa vers?


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

You checked your owner's manual?


----------



## Topper1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Apparently you can't do it manually, as in Canada we use Celcius but thot maybe there was a chip that could be changed. tx for reply.


----------

